# GA for egg collection



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

I am on waiting list for IVF at the Royal and wondered if anyone else had had egg collection under a general anaesthetic? I've had a procedure under sedation before and it didn't really work and I'm now terrified of the pain of egg collection!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Taz as far as I know you cannot have egg collection under ga at rfc but things may have changed huni as its been a while since I had my tx there. Good luck huni


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

I don't know about your specific hospital's policy on this but I had GA twice for EC at my clinic. In my experience you're completely unconscious so don't feel a thing. It's a bit swings and roundabouts though because although it's pain-free during the procedure the drugs leave you feeling groggy all day whereas having it under a local you have no after effects. I had local the first time and found it painful. However I did have 26 eggs so it was a bit drawn out! I don't think many ladies find EC too uncomfortable so local is usually the preferred method of semi sedation. It costs more to have a GA and there are potentially more risks involved so I'd be surprised if you were offered GA the first time unless you have a specific reason to need it eg lots of eggs, obscured ovaries etc.

It seems more daunting than it really is and by the time you get to that stage you're that much closer to getting your longed for embies  

X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to reassure you I had sedation 4 times and every time felt like a GA to me, no knowledge of anything or discomfort and woke up in recovery, if you can't have GA discuss heavier sedation 

L xx


----------

